# Red spots on legs



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Some of my RSL have red spots like freckles. They are not raised or sores but more like pigment in the skin. Is this normal?


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Here is a photo of it.


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 18, 2013)

If this is a cockeral, it is absolutely normal and a sign of fertility.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Just an update. This is a pullet not a roo. Also the spots have all gone away.


----------

